# Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive to engine with 10k Miles?



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

A recent visit to my local VW dealer for a 10k service left me with a receipt saying they added BG 44k Performance Enhancer to my 2008 VW Jetta 2.0T (4cyl, direct injection, turbo). I am under the impression that this sea-foam like product shouldn't be added to low-mileage engine because it degrades petroleum-based seals and such. I assume they add this product (who knows how much) to the gas tank, and my gas tank had about 1 gallon of fuel in it when they added it. I hope the super-concentrated formula didn't hurt my engine.
They also added BG MOA to some Castrol Syntec 5W-40. This seems less risky, especially compared to the *extra quart of oil I found in my engine* when I checked the dipstick, which they obviously didn't. (It seems they added the quantity of oil for a 2.5L engine, but mine is the 2.0L). How bad is it if I leave the extra quart in? It is off-the-charts high on the dipstick, well above the MAX line, and up on the metal part. It's still under warranty and a lease so if oil gets in the cylinders or something it's on them.
Thanks!


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (windycityvdub)*

An extra quart of oil is not good. I would also not add any additives to my oil, either. I would personally have this work re-done.
Also, not to scare you, but that motor is tough on oil. I would look for a higher quality oil and do some UOAs to determine OCI. This is a good place to start for learning more:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...age=1
robert


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_They also added BG MOA to some Castrol Syntec 5W-40. This seems less risky, especially compared to the *extra quart of oil I found in my engine* when I checked the dipstick, which they obviously didn't.

Perhaps that extra quart was the BG MOA, which probably does not meet VW 502.00 or whatever standard is specified by VW.
Since this dealer does unasked for work using additives that probably do not meet manufacturer's fluid specifications (possibly compromising your warranty -- if the cause of a failure is improper maintenance, warranty service will likely be denied), do not use this dealer again for service.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
Perhaps that extra quart was the BG MOA, which probably does not meet VW 502.00 or whatever standard is specified by VW.
Since this dealer does unasked for work using additives that probably do not meet manufacturer's fluid specifications (possibly compromising your warranty -- if the cause of a failure is improper maintenance, warranty service will likely be denied), do not use this dealer again for service.

and most VW502.00 oil doesn't do much to protect the engine and also importantly cam follower for the fuel pump.
MOA gives you a huge TBN boost plus a zinc/phosphorus boost (basically ZDDP boost) to help protect the engine better.
Does it do anything for fuel dilution? Dunno.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (GT17V)*

The more important question is, Why would you add fuel and oil additives to a car that isnt even broken in yet? The BG fuel additive may help prevent carbon build up that all the direct injection engines love to get when the temperature drops but the oil additive just sounds stupid. Not to mention that putting too much oil in can kill a cat. I worked at a VW dealership for 2 years and now work at Audi and I have never used a BG oil additive, nor have I ever put an extra quart of oil in a customers car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 11:02 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (dangerous_dave)*

I don't know what they were thinking....I went back to the dealer, who said that the "level is above max because the engine is warm", and I said, "and it's the same when it's cold" to which he replied "it's fine", and I went on to say how MAX really does mean MAX and "nicht überfüllen!" means "Do not overfill!" but he said it was "in spec"







. 
I was supposedly refunded the cost of the additives which I did not approve.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (windycityvdub)*

learn how to change your own oil... then you know exactly what goes in and what exactly comes out... plus you'll save a crap load of money over the long term in saved stealership labor fees and overpriced shatty castrol syntec. with the money you save, you can then pay for some UOA's to give you long term trending on wear metals...
never add aftermarket additives to oil in the 2.0T... this motor destroys oil. All you need is a good quality euro full synthetic changed at short intervals (3-4k miles).


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_learn how to change your own oil... then you know exactly what goes in and what exactly comes out... plus you'll save a crap load of money over the long term in saved stealership labor fees and overpriced shatty castrol syntec. with the money you save, you can then pay for some UOA's to give you long term trending on wear metals...
never add aftermarket additives to oil in the 2.0T... this motor destroys oil. All you need is a good quality euro full synthetic changed at short intervals (3-4k miles).

Not trying to start an argument here. I'm genuinely curious. Whats wrong with Castrol? It's the only oil we use at my dealership. Hell, it's even printed on all the new oil caps on all the cars. Audi seems to think Castrol is pretty good. Why do you say it's "shatty"?


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

1) I do know how to change my own oil, I choose not to, I don't have the time or resources to do so.
2) Castrol is just fine for my under warranty engine, and Castrol is VW's recommendation so if something goes wrong, they can't blame the oil.
I would probably use Mobil 1 0W-40 if it were my choice however.
Surprisingly, the next oil change is at 20k....a full 10k from now. Maybe I'll do a change myself at 15k at my school's highly-equipped, snap-on supplied automotives garage.....


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_Maybe I'll do a change myself at 15k at my school's highly-equipped, snap-on supplied automotives garage.....

and you said you didn't have the resources....








with that kinda shop, an oil change should literatly only take 10 min http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

hell, I have a $30 floor jack and 2 jackstands with an $8 drain pan...Seems to work good for oil changes at home and saves me a small fortune. As for the oil, I doubt you will run into any issues from VW using their suggested oil. Now all the BS the dealer did, that would pose a problem. Especially considering you are over-full. 
I can relate to not wanting to do your own changes, but I now would prefer it to see what the hell is really coming out.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
Not trying to start an argument here. I'm genuinely curious. Whats wrong with Castrol? It's the only oil we use at my dealership. Hell, it's even printed on all the new oil caps on all the cars. Audi seems to think Castrol is pretty good. Why do you say it's "shatty"?

Did you really have to ask that question?







Its the only oil used at the dealership because Castrol and VW have a partnership. I highly doubt VW or Audi for that matter "think Castrol is pretty good." Have you seen the UOA's on the 5w40 Syntec??? It is not a Full synthetic, it is a sythetic blend with a group III base stock. It is readily available at most autoparts stores and wont break the bank for the normal consumer. If VW required full synthetic euro oil in their 2.0T's, they wouldnt be selling very many cars to the general public. 
About the Castrol printing on the oil caps...again part of their marketing agreement with the partnership they have. I would love to see a "recommended 10k mile" UOA on a 2.0T running Syntec 5w40. I imagine the results would be eye opening to say the least.







The only Castrol product I would ever consider using would be the GC 0w30.



_Modified by -AKA- at 9:33 AM 11-10-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (-AKA-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-AKA-* »_
Did you really have to ask that question?







Its the only oil used at the dealership because Castrol and VW have a partnership. I highly doubt VW or Audi for that matter "think Castrol is pretty good." Have you seen the UOA's on the 5w40 Syntec??? It is not a Full synthetic, it is a sythetic blend with a group III base stock. It is readily available at most autoparts stores and wont break the bank for the normal consumer. If VW required full synthetic euro oil in their 2.0T's, they wouldnt be selling very many cars to the general public. 
About the Castrol printing on the oil caps...again part of their marketing agreement with the partnership they have. I would love to see a "recommended 10k mile" UOA on a 2.0T running Syntec 5w40. I imagine the results would be eye opening to say the least.







The only Castrol product I would ever consider using would be the GC 0w30.


_Modified by -AKA- at 9:33 AM 11-10-2009_

You don't want to see a UOA of Mobil 1 0w40 on a 2.0T. That's worse, as it is extremely prone to shear.
Most VW-certified oils are inadequate for the 2.0T engine, specifically the BPY.
Haven't seen much for the CCTA/CBFA UOA's yet.
People are splitting too many hairs worrying about basestocks: Group III vs. Group IV, etc. You can have a Group IV oil base with an inadequate additive package--- and it is still would be a terrible oil.
UOA's along with the VOA are key tools, not to mention actually doing a TBN analysis before & after.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
You don't want to see a UOA of Mobil 1 0w40 on a 2.0T. 

No, I do, I really really do! Even better would be for a VR6 but I'd like to see it either way.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
You don't want to see a UOA of Mobil 1 0w40 on a 2.0T. That's worse, as it is extremely prone to shear.
People are splitting too many hairs worrying about basestocks: Group III vs. Group IV, etc. You can have a Group IV oil base with an inadequate additive package--- and it is still would be a terrible oil.


I couldn't agree with you more on this!


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

yea, you don't care about that shatty castrol now because you have your warranty.. but i guess you aren't planning on keeping your car past 50k miles or 3 years. 
seems like 60k miles is around that point where neglected cam followers eat their way through your cam and stick you with a $3k repair bill. (please notice this is immediately after VW sheds its liability to pay for your repair)
how do i know about castrol? here is my set of UOA's (first two on the car are castrol syntec 5w40, and the third is Motul Specific 5w40)








notice the ridiculously short change intervals. research the motor before you start trying to figure out what oil to pour into it... 



_Modified by rhouse181 at 5:44 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, so what relatively easily available oil should I use if not Castrol or Mobil 1? I am not getting something shipped to me from Europe, it's not worth it.
Car is on 3yr lease btw.
Anything wrong with this?
http://www.speedlifemotorsport....html


_Modified by windycityvdub at 8:27 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_Okay, so what relatively easily available oil should I use if not Castrol or Mobil 1? I am not getting something shipped to me from Europe, it's not worth it.
Car is on 3yr lease btw.

screw it... use the castrol, doesn't really matter for you. you will just experience a slow deterioration of performance over the 3 years. sucks for the next person who gets pawned you car though


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_Okay, so what relatively easily available oil should I use if not Castrol or Mobil 1? I am not getting something shipped to me from Europe, it's not worth it.
Car is on 3yr lease btw.
Anything wrong with this?
http://www.speedlifemotorsport....html

_Modified by windycityvdub at 8:27 PM 11-10-2009_

That oil is fine. meets vw502.00


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_Okay, so what relatively easily available oil should I use if not Castrol or Mobil 1? I am not getting something shipped to me from Europe, it's not worth it.
Car is on 3yr lease btw.

Do you have any Napa Auto Parts stores near you? They have been carrying Lubro Moly (Liqui Moly) products now for about a year. I first caught wind of this early summer and checked it out. Sure enough they had the 5w40 Synthoil HighTech. It is VW 502.00 approved. It is a 100% FULL synthetic euro oil. They have since changed the model name to Synthoil Premium but it is still the same LM part number...LM2040. The guy I bought it from gave me a $1 discount per liter, I paid $7 a liter and I bought 7 of them. I just asked him if I could get a discount if I was buying more than 1 liter...doesnt hurt to ask.
My car is also leased but I am not going to be screwing the next guy who gets my car because I used the "dealer recommended oil"...pffft, no way. My other thought was that I didnt want to be pouring in a quart of oil every 1000 miles between recommended oci's. My car is definitely a burner but I only have to top off about a half a liter every 1500 or so miles, this is not bad compared to some engines. 
Since you are under warranty you want to choose a VW 502.00 approved oil, plain and simple. Now which one, thats the million dollar question.







The high quality synthetics that come to my mind and are VW 502.00 approved are: Motul, Lubro Moly, Pentosin, Total/Elf. Notice a trend here?...they are all euro brands. Lol. People will swear by one brand or another and will stick with it forever. One brand isnt the best for this engine or we would all be using it. Good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_Okay, so what relatively easily available oil should I use if not Castrol or Mobil 1? I am not getting something shipped to me from Europe, it's not worth it.
Car is on 3yr lease btw.
Anything wrong with this?
http://www.speedlifemotorsport....html

_Modified by windycityvdub at 8:27 PM 11-10-2009_

that's actually the next flavor of euro synthetic I'm trying in my motor... Give me 4k miles and I'll let you know how it performs


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Cahill)*

I have been told BG44 should only be used every 20,000 or even every 40,000 miles(both were excellent mechanics).


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Safe to add BG 44k FI Cleaner and BG Motor Oil Additive t ... (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_I don't know what they were thinking....I went back to the dealer, who said that the "level is above max because the engine is warm", and I said, "and it's the same when it's cold" to which he replied "it's fine", and I went on to say how MAX really does mean MAX and "nicht überfüllen!" means "Do not overfill!" but he said it was "in spec"







. 
I was supposedly refunded the cost of the additives which I did not approve.

make sure you get a paper saying you brought this up to the dealership.. and change dealership


----------

